# Accucraft Big Boy



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful model. All Aster Big Boys just lost half their value. lol.
http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=186

Anyone get to see this at the NSS? How did it perform?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
Quite a bit of oil on the smoke box. Either the clam shell is a hindrance or the adjustable lubricator needed to be checked. Only 4000+ views thus far in other posting here on MLS.


Big Boy MLS Post


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that there were some shots of it on the NSS movies. 
It seemed to be going around okay. 
I think that I heard someone say that there was a problem with the front truck. 
Anyway, it IS a prototype, so I am always a little reluctant to make comments, as the production versions are often different. 
I am sure that it will be like all the other Accucraft offerings. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a direct link to Accucraft's promotional video.

As Dave said their seems to be something going on with the front truck. bad and rough track or out of gauge or sticking wheels? easily fixed!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Notice the front truck do a significant "hop" at about 1:18, in the above video.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Irritating video, playing that music all the way through when you'd like to hear it.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 03 Aug 2012 09:25 AM 
John
Quite a bit of oil on the smoke box. Either the clam shell is a hindrance or the adjustable lubricator needed to be checked. Only 4000+ views thus far in other posting here on MLS.


Big Boy MLS Post



Sorry Charles, somehow I missed the original post.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Aug 2012 11:09 AM 
Notice the front truck do a significant "hop" at about 1:18, in the above video. 
They were having some trouble with the front truck. Riding very light, needed a "tweek"


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 03 Aug 2012 08:14 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Aug 2012 11:09 AM 
Notice the front truck do a significant "hop" at about 1:18, in the above video. 
They were having some trouble with the front truck. Riding very light, needed a "tweek" 
Bob,

I figured that as it hopped a little too easy considering what that loco must weigh. Did it do this through a rail joint or a switch frog? Just curious.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 03 Aug 2012 08:52 AM 
Beautiful model. All Aster Big Boys just lost half their value. lol.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------








*Anyone out there that wants to sell there Aster BB for half the going rate, please let me know. I am a interested puchaser.*


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

When is aristocraft going to make one?


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Then who's next, LEGO? Actually, that would be cool. On a serious note, I think Accu. did a descent job on this project.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

John: 

I doubt it that anyone having a Aster Big Boy will sell it for half. Not even a H-8 nor the GS4 which Accucraft has too. Aster are Asters, and I am very happy that Accucraft are producing so much engines, and in cases where you cannot have ASTER or find an ASTER, Accucraft is a good choice. Or at least I hope they do not go down.... who really knows. 

regards, 

Patricio


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not worried about the value of my Big Boy going down. I never plan on selling her and I run the wheels off all of my engines. As we can see on Ebay and MLS there all kinds of less than cost engines that come up for sale. Have you seen any increase in value of any of our engines. I buy them to run. If we do not get more people like Britny in our hobby, there will not be any market for the engines being produced today in the future.
Run em Boy's thye are losing value by the minute.

It might be interesting to have a thread that would cover the number of our members who have a generation following us that have an interest in our hobby.
BTW my first auto that I purchased when I was 18 years old is selling for three times what the new Challenger is selling for. That is one item I wish I could have held on too..


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 04 Aug 2012 09:24 AM 
I am not worried about the value of my Big Boy going down. I never plan on selling her and I run the wheels off all of my engines. As we can see on Ebay and MLS there all kinds of less than cost engines that come up for sale. Have you seen any increase in value of any of our engines. I buy them to run. If we do not get more people like Britny in our hobby, there will not be any market for the engines being produced today in the future.
Run em Boy's thye are losing value by the minute.

It might be interesting to have a thread that would cover the number of our members who have a generation following us that have an interest in our hobby.
BTW my first auto that I purchased when I was 18 years old is selling for three times what the new Challenger is selling for. That is one item I wish I could have held on too..


LOL, I agree with you Art. Run em while you can.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder what it weighs comparedf to the Aster Big Boy


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

If anyone has a BB for sale for half price. Im on as well  
I still think that the fact that Aster makes kits, which makes you able to do maintance is an important difference. 

Here in Europe we have a Aster U1 that has more than 12000 km on the clock. And its still running fantastic. It is on its second set of wheels. I wonder if any other brands can do the same. 

Regards 

David


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David_DK on 05 Aug 2012 01:41 AM 
If anyone has a BB for sale for half price. Im on as well  
I still think that the fact that Aster makes kits, which makes you able to do maintance is an important difference. 


Regards 

David 

If everyone thinks an Aster is so great, I have a BR03 I would be glad to sell at a premium price. It's my only Aster and my only alchohol fired engine. Since I am in 1:20 scale, it just doesn't fit. I also have four beautiful Marklin coaches that can go with it. They are worth over $600 a car and out of production. Make me an offer.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Frank how much


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John 

I think you ought to be asking $9.5k MINIMUM for the loco and the cars as a package. That would be a PREMIUM PRICE. 

Based on what I am seeing here, P1987 is in a [de]bating society. 

BTW P1987, if you want to know how much some one wants for something on this forum... send them a PM. Prices don't go up anywhere but in the Classifieds under the Shopping tab.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 06 Aug 2012 09:30 AM 
John 

I think you ought to be asking $9.5k MINIMUM for the loco and the cars as a package. That would be a PREMIUM PRICE. 

Based on what I am seeing here, P1987 is in a [de]bating society. 

BTW P1987, if you want to know how much some one wants for something on this forum... send them a PM. Prices don't go up anywhere but in the Classifieds under the Shopping tab. 
I believe an old saying applies here. "If you have to ask how much, then you probably can't afford it."


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gary- we do not need your 2 cents if it is going to be a post that is suppose to make me sound like I can not afford things. You do not know me and that is unnessary. Next time save your 2 cents for yourself. Thanks bro


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

See you at LA livesteamers gary


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 06:11 PM 
Gary- we do not need your 2 cents if it is going to be a post that is suppose to make me sound like I can not afford things. You do not know me and that is unnessary. Next time save your 2 cents for yourself. Thanks bro  
Since most of us do not know you, whp you are, how old you are and such, it might be a good idea to know your interests and such. Most of us have that info on our profile site.
Let us know a little bit about yourself.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 06:11 PM 
Gary- we do not need your 2 cents if it is going to be a post that is suppose to make me sound like I can not afford things. You do not know me and that is unnessary. Next time save your 2 cents for yourself. Thanks bro  Police 1987,

NO, I don't know you. But I have been on this site for over 11 years and I have seen folks like you here before. I haven't said anything to you before, but apparently I have your attention now.







You have been asking questions for a long time on this site and getting great answers from those very knowledgable here to answer you. BUT, you never return to that subject again to thank those individuals for thier response. You seem to be "all over the map" on your questions. You don't seem to be focused on what you want to know.

AND I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way. Take a look at the response you got from Dr. Rivit on YOUR thread about the GS 4 passenger cars.



P1987 

It has become clear to me that: 

a] either you have exactly zero knowledge of large scale in general and live steam in particular 
b] you are just some clown trying to see how much you can pull our chains until we completely ignore you 
c] you are about 12 years old and don't want to own up to it because you think you will be dismissed and ignored. 

Pick ONE [or maybe TWO]. 

You could help us a lot by giving us some personal background. Young people are welcome here. People who just keep asking questions that do not demonstrate any thought eventually get ignored. This is advice, NOT a personal attack. 



Accucraft cars cost a lot of money because: 
a] they were hand built brass models of specific cars done with reasonable accuracy 
b] they had full interiors and lighting 
c] they were produced in a small production run. 

The original cost was roughly $650 per car MSRP, about the same as high quality 0 scale brass passenger cars, and about 20% more than the same car in H0 brass. So guess what.. in the grand scheme of things they are quite reasonable in price. If these cars had been done in the UK or Europe they would have cost about $1600 EACH. 




Jim Stapleton
SA# 2.71828
IE&W Railway


Folks here will start to ignore your threads. Yeah, it was a snide remark about the "old saying", but you do have a tendency to bring it on yourself. Like Jim stated, you need to quit asking questions without providing more background on where you are headed. I sincerely apologize for the snide remark. Please read what Dr. Rivit said and take his advice.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 09:13 AM 
Frank how much 

How much have you got?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim, I am 33 years old, been a police officer for 8 years and about to become a Sergent. I'll answer this in advance for you now. I will not include personal info or anything of that nature on ANY site due to my career. I have had a 7 1/2 rail systems dash 9 before and also a custom built 7 1/2 2-8-0 consolidation. I have been wanted to get more into the gauge one because it is less work to travel with and the models are exact to scale of the real things. Knowledge from others is what drives this hobby forward and forums like this is what that is for. If you would like the hobby to grow , then questions ( even if they sound pointless to you ) should be answered in a professional adult manner. Thank you


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Gary A 

Since P1987 says at 06 Aug 2012 06:13 PM "See you at LA livesteamers gary", I think it would be nice if he made it a point to introduce himself to you at an LALS event. Failure to do so will tell you [and us] a lot about the individual. 

Most folks on the MLS live steam forum either know me personally or by reputation. For some, I speak "the truth", for others I am simply a certifiable PITA that should type with boxing gloves [if at all]. I sign my own name because I do not feel the need for a nome-de-plume; I am willing to stand by my biases and opinions. I am also willing to admit when I am incorrectly informed, or uninformed. I try to recognize that sometimes I don't know what I don't know. [Yes i said that correctly]. I also hope to recognize when I do not know something and own up to it. 

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jim- I am very honest also. I can tell the type of person you are from other posts also. You are the type who think they are the best at everything, very high ego but if we met in person you would be totally different Thanks for your support buddy. You deff are the reason why noobies that are interested in getting involved in livesteam decided to go get a different hobby. I've seen them many many times before.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 06 Aug 2012 08:14 PM 
Gary A 

Since P1987 says at 06 Aug 2012 06:13 PM "See you at LA livesteamers gary", I think it would be nice if he made it a point to introduce himself to you at an LALS event. Failure to do so will tell you [and us] a lot about the individual. 

Most folks on the MLS live steam forum either know me personally or by reputation. For some, I speak "the truth", for others I am simply a certifiable PITA that should type with boxing gloves [if at all]. I sign my own name because I do not feel the need for a nome-de-plume; I am willing to stand by my biases and opinions. I am also willing to admit when I am incorrectly informed, or uninformed. I try to recognize that sometimes I don't know what I don't know. [Yes i said that correctly]. I also hope to recognize when I do not know something and own up to it. 

Thank you for your support. 


Jim,

I DID see his post, but decided to ignore for the moment until I received his answer with a little more information. I agree with you about a nome-de-plume (sp). This has been a pet peeve of mine for years on MLS. More info about our members here is NOT a bad thing. Actually it keeps discussions like we are having now from happening. If you frequent the internet and post on forums, your information WILL be out there!. Period. End of story. "We have ways of finding you". Old "Get Smart" line. Old TV show.

I DO hope P1987 WILL introduce himself. I'm looking forward to it. We have quite a few police officers in Los Angeles Live Steamers. Not as young as P1987 though. Most are my age (older than dirt) and pushing up daisies.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 07:56 PM 
Jim, I am 33 years old, been a police officer for 8 years and about to become a Sergent. I'll answer this in advance for you now. I will not include personal info or anything of that nature on ANY site due to my career. I have had a 7 1/2 rail systems dash 9 before and also a custom built 7 1/2 2-8-0 consolidation. I have been wanted to get more into the gauge one because it is less work to travel with and the models are exact to scale of the real things. Knowledge from others is what drives this hobby forward and forums like this is what that is for. If you would like the hobby to grow , then questions ( even if they sound pointless to you ) should be answered in a professional adult manner. Thank you 

Welcome to MLS... you have now met at least some of the "friends" we all have here. Don't mind them, they all play with toy trains. Most of them will tell you there are no dumb questions, but they will complain bitterly about the people that ask them. 
As to Garden gauge models being "exact to scale of the real things"... who boy! That is a CAN 'O WORMS from my viewpoint. All the manufacturers use a rubber ruler and most of them pay no attention to it whatsoever.

And one more thing... I am afeared you will find it difficult for us to answer "in a professional adult manner"... after all, like I wrote above, we all play with toy trains, so I only know a couple of adults here and I seriously wonder about them sometimes.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with opinions. If I met Jim in person, I'd shake his hand then challenge him to a pie eating contest. That would settle it for sure. 

In all seriousness, what do you truly seek here?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks semper Ice climber, I want to learn more about gauge one live steam and start collecting and running more. They interest me a lot After I saw a guy run his ruby a few years ago


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 08:43 PM 
Thanks semper Ice climber, I want to learn more about gauge one live steam and start collecting and running more. They interest me a lot After I saw a guy run his ruby a few years ago If you are a member of LALS(?), then maybe you and another member here (aopagary) can push the club a little in getting a 45mm steam track set-up at the club. It has been needed for a long time. It's going to take a young guy like you to encourage the older members to start a project like this.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

P1987 

The internet is a wonderful thing. Your post did not show up until AFTER I posted my last one. In truth, a short intro back when you asked about PLS would probably have kept most of this from happening. Your first responses were cryptic at best. Unfortunately, we have had new "members" who showed up and began what a paranoid security professional such as myself would call "fishing expeditions". I took your "what do you own" thread in that light. My apologies for being so direct in trying to draw you out. I can appreciate not wanting to provide lots of personal details in your line of work. 

If you could tell us what specific things are of interest to you [apparently in 1:32 Ga 1] the group can provide information to any depth you want. As an example, if you are not looking at the 1:29 route, then my comments about USAT passenger cars was irrelevant. 

You will see a never ending debate about Accucraft factory built versus Aster kit locomotives, and why they should/should not cost what they do. I answered your questions because my primary interest is in 1:32, and especially includes the limited rolling stock that has been made to go with all these locomotives. 

Congratulations on earning your sergeant rank and stripes. Five of my 22 years in the Army Reserve was as an MP sergeant. 

I look forward to your posts and will defer to others to respond. However, feel free to send a PM if you have very specific questions about 1:32


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 06 Aug 2012 09:02 PM 
Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 08:43 PM 
Thanks semper Ice climber, I want to learn more about gauge one live steam and start collecting and running more. They interest me a lot After I saw a guy run his ruby a few years ago If you are a member of LALS(?), then maybe you and another member here (aopagary) can push the club a little in getting a 45mm steam track set-up at the club. It has been needed for a long time. It's going to take a young guy like you to encourage the older members to start a project like this.









i was planning on coming up to LALS on the 19th for the 3rd Sunday small scales weekend.
hopefully i'll be able to pick up some information on any #1 gauge elevated track plans.

cheers...gary


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aopagary on 06 Aug 2012 11:09 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 06 Aug 2012 09:02 PM 
Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 08:43 PM 
Thanks semper Ice climber, I want to learn more about gauge one live steam and start collecting and running more. They interest me a lot After I saw a guy run his ruby a few years ago If you are a member of LALS(?), then maybe you and another member here (aopagary) can push the club a little in getting a 45mm steam track set-up at the club. It has been needed for a long time. It's going to take a young guy like you to encourage the older members to start a project like this.









i was planning on coming up to LALS on the 19th for the 3rd Sunday small scales weekend.
hopefully i'll be able to pick up some information on any #1 gauge elevated track plans.

cheers...gary
Gary,

Maybe I can meet you out there. I need to check if I have my memorial stones in place at the new station. What's the "small scales meet"? 1" stuff? Or #1 gauge?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim, a good friend of mine is an MP and he has had a good time so far. I thought about the military but became focused on college then the police academy and here I am. I'll PM you with some questions at some point. I like 1:32 scale engines


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 06 Aug 2012 11:23 PM 
Posted By aopagary on 06 Aug 2012 11:09 PM 

i was planning on coming up to LALS on the 19th for the 3rd Sunday small scales weekend.
hopefully i'll be able to pick up some information on any #1 gauge elevated track plans.

cheers...gary
Gary,
Maybe I can meet you out there. I need to check if I have my memorial stones in place at the new station. What's the "small scales meet"? 1" stuff? Or #1 gauge?

i've heard the third Sunday of the month is usually the weekend more of the 3½" and 4¾" gauge people show up to run. i might be picking up a 1" scale locomotive and frankly LA is the only place in the area for those gauges. no, unfortunately i believe that's as small as it gets for live steam for now. they should have the garden railroad operational by now i imagine, but that's electric, on the ground and has LGB radius curves.

if you do show up, i should be the only Gary there with a yellow Riverside badge.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 06 Aug 2012 08:25 PM 
Jim- I am very honest also. I can tell the type of person you are from other posts also. You are the type who think they are the best at everything, very high ego but if we met in person you would be totally different Thanks for your support buddy. You deff are the reason why noobies that are interested in getting involved in livesteam decided to go get a different hobby. I've seen them many many times before. Police 1987
Good to have a "true" sense of your sincerity as to your post and insight about you.


Actually, if and when you meet our friend and fellow hobbyist, Jim, you will not find him any different than he is represented in the forum. BTW- IMHO Dr. Rivet is not about ego or being a "know it all." When Jim speaks it is based on passion, knowledge and facts on topics he is very informed about. Do not underestimate Dr. Rivet, as one should be able to surmise from his tag name. Combine his understanding of the hobby with his personality and one is always in for an interesting conversation at a steam up.

In closing about the statement above that assumes Jim would be bad for noobies is dead wrong relative to discouraging a future hobbyist. As per a video you can see and hear Jim speaking with interested viewers about the hobby in an animated and enthusiastic conversation. His huge steamups on the east coast are well known and attract many who are interested in the hobby to see the various steam available and meet a variety of hobbyist from NY, NJ, MD, Virginia, PA, OH, etc. If Jim was such a detriment to the hobby I doubt that over 100 participants would attend is SG and NG meets twice a year.

PS- As to the topic of Accucraft Big Boy...another opportunity for more 1:32 SG engines before the public eyes cannot be bad for the hobby!


----------

